
Show HN: Bounce.js – A tool for generating CSS3 animations - JoelBesada
http://bouncejs.com/
======
mrtksn
It's nice, like animate css:
[http://daneden.github.io/animate.css/](http://daneden.github.io/animate.css/)

My main problem with CSS animations is that it does not have an easy way to
detect and intercept the animation stage. Sure you can listen to animation
start, iteration and end, even you can get time elapsed but I am not aware of
how I can get individual key frames and change it on the fly.

~~~
spb
Web Animations. [http://www.polymer-project.org/platform/web-
animations.html](http://www.polymer-project.org/platform/web-animations.html)

------
drinchev
Amazing job. I was looking for something like this since ages. I think a great
improvement would be if it generates SASS/SCSS + Compass code as an export
feature. I saw it's written in coffeescript so I might also help in the future
( I'm a bit busy with a project these days ).

------
Duhck
Love this, and honestly I really admire TicTail. They have such an awesome UX
and thoughtful user on boarding process(es). One of the most inspiring
startups for me as a designer / developer

------
lbacaj
Actually looks great. Seems like a nice thing to use for a quick splash screen
of an App.

I am not sure I would use it all over the place though, but still really nice
job.

------
micahroberson
This certainly isn't a tool I would use very often, but when the need does
arise for a cool little animation, it's perfect!

------
owenversteeg
Wow, really nice work! This is in harsh comparison to the other piles of
animation libraries which seem to be slow and bloated. I especially like the
"jelly" effect.

My only complaint is that the animation editor seems to be a little
unintuitive. Maybe add some sort of arrow pointing towards the "Add Component"
dropdown.

------
wsbail29
Cool stuff. If you are interested in creating effects like this you might also
be interested in:

[http://facebook.github.io/rebound/rebound-
js/docs/rebound.ht...](http://facebook.github.io/rebound/rebound-
js/docs/rebound.html)

------
mkoryak
cool, but the output css reminds me of animations I made in 1998 using
dreamweaver. It also generated a ton of "steps" that it would call via
setTimeout to make the div move around the screen

------
acron0
The desperately wants a full set of Penner's easing functions.

------
ape4
The CSS code has tons of hardcoded numbers. Ugly for future programers to read
and maintain. Isn't there a way to do this with prettier code. eg JS make CSS.

~~~
JoelBesada
Yes the underlying JS library for generating the animations is coming out
soon! In the meanwhile you can still save the URL for the generated animation
if you need to go back to edit it later.

------
m1
Look's very nice. Maybe add controls for opacity for fading in/out?

------
spb
Why is the square draggable?

~~~
JoelBesada
No reason, really. :)

------
Gamblor
This made a lot of animation questions Ive had click in my head. THANKS!

------
dang
This post set off HN's voting ring detector (quite badly), but we turned that
off because we want to see original work on HN.

Please don't ring-vote posts—i.e. solicit upvotes. Besides setting off the
ring detector, which penalizes the post, it will eventually get your account
penalized as well.

~~~
EGreg
How do you find out if your account is penalized? I actually shared something
I posted on HN before, on my fb wall, and some people who liked it upvoted it.
Is that allowed?

~~~
dang
> How do you find out if your account is penalized?

Email hn@ycombinator.com.

> I actually shared something I posted on HN before, on my fb wall, and some
> people who liked it upvoted it. Is that allowed?

It's not that it isn't allowed, but if people upvote your post in ring-votey
ways, then the ring detector could be set off [1]. Keep in mind that it can't
tell anything about intent. We know that in most cases people mean well.

1\. I know I'm speaking vaguely but I hope everyone understands why that's
necessary.

------
basicallydan
I upvoted this on designer news, happy to do it here as well.

This is such a slick app. I agree with the person who suggested SASS, but
really, great job. Getting it so clean and slick must've been tough.

~~~
drinchev
Totally Off-topic, but do you know who I have to reach to get an invite for
DN? I'm reading it since 2 years and I'm totally desperate, because I want to
contribute in a way ( submissions, comments )

~~~
aroman
uh, you just sign up. I did that without any trouble a few weeks ago.

The only catch is that the sign up form is only valid during certain parts of
the day, I think.

~~~
riffraff
why would the signup form be disabled during some time of the day?

~~~
aroman
Beats me, but it is.

 _Registration is closed_

 _Designer News is a place where the design community meets._

 _Registration is open from 12PM to 4PM Eastern or until_

 _available accounts are exhausted._

From [https://news.layervault.com](https://news.layervault.com), 1:47 am EST

~~~
drinchev
Thanks for letting me know. It looks like they opened it again. :) I just
registered

------
markhahn
because animations add so much value to communication via, eg, powerpoint...

------
exceptione
Doesn't work on the latest release of firefox with cookies disabled, and
doesn't show gracefull degradation..

~~~
mmelin
How do you expect graceful degradation of an animation tool to work? Generate
.gif images of the animations?

